# Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?



## dpj_de (19. August 2010)

Hallo,
als bislang reiner Süßwasserangler (was anderes ist in Bayern auch schwierig  ) habe ich mir jetzt für den Urlaub eine Brandungsrute zum ausprobieren gekauft (Balzer Diabolo V Surf 3,90 für 36 EUR erstanden) - und stelle mir die Frage warum ist der erste Ring zum einklappen. Was ist der Sinn dahinter? - Das mti dem einklappbaren Ring habe ich in vielen Beschreibungen bei Brandungsruten gelesen. 
Vielleicht hilt jemand von euch einem bislang ungesalzenen wie mir auf die Sprünge.
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. August 2010)

*AW: Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?*

Transport, durch das einklappen spart man etwas Platz und der Ring ist etwas geschützt vor äußeren Einwirkungen.


----------



## Rosi (20. August 2010)

*AW: Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?*

Moin Dieter, die Diabolo gibt das noch zu kaufen? Ich habe davon 3 Exemplare seit vielen Jahren und die Dinger sind unkaputtbar. 
Wie Denni schreibt, der untere Ring ist für den Transport in der Rutentasche umklappbar. Sonst passt das Unterteil nicht rein.

Leider haben sie keinen Knicklichthalter hinter dem Spitzenring, wie eigentlich alle Brandungsruten. Mein Angelhändler hat damals gleich einen angebaut an jede Rute. Aus Fahrradschlauch. 

Weil Glöckchen in der Brandung nichts bringen, die bimmeln ständig mit den Wellen, steigern deinen Wattiverbrauch und machen alle Angler rundum wild.


----------



## Bassey (20. August 2010)

*AW: Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?*

Bei meiner alten Brandungsrute sind sogar die 2 ersten Ringe am Mittelteil klappbar.


----------



## SimonHH (20. August 2010)

*AW: Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?*

...bei mir klappt gar nix


----------



## Boedchen (20. August 2010)

*AW: Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?*

Ähhmm.. 
Wie die anderen geschrieben haben ist er anklapp bar aus Platz und schongründen. !!! IST ABER BEI VIELEN NICHT SO !!!
Wie du schon gelesen hast giebt es eine Unmenge unterschiedlicher ausführungen. Und das hat nicht immer was mit dem Preis zu tun. Das bei fast allen Brandungsruten ein Knicklichthalter vorhanden ist stimmt einfach so NICHT. Ist wie im nachhinein geschrieben eine Optionale Geschichte denn es hat nicht nur vorteile. Es giebt einige die einen EXTRA Bissanzeiger fürs Brandungsangeln haben , aus Kopfruten ect. aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt 
Dann viel spass bei den "Salzis"


----------



## dpj_de (20. August 2010)

*AW: Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Euere Antworten! - Jetzt ist mir einiges klarer und Danke für den Tipp mit dem Knicklicht. Werde mich gleich nach einer Halterung umtun.
Ich habe die Rute als stark verbilligten Restposten bekommen - und nachdem als Orginalpreis iregendetwas mit 100+ ausgewiesen war (ich dachte ich hätte die Rute im Netzt zu 80+ gesehen) habe ich mir das Teil gekauft, auch wenn sie nur noch in 3,90 m zu haben war. 4,20 wären mir lieber gewesen aber die gab es nihtmehr. - Ich denke, damit mache ich nicht viel kaputt, wenn mir die Art der Angelei doch nicht zusagen soollte. Als Rolle habe ich mir eine Daiwa Emblem Exceler 5000 genommen für 140 EUR - ich denke, das sollte als Ausrüstung zum Ausprobieren reichen.
Am Wochenende werde ich mich mit dem knüpfen von Vorfächern beschäftigen.
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Boedchen (20. August 2010)

*AW: Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?*

Gute wahl mit der Rolle 
Und beim Brandungsangeln darann denken , die Rolle nach oben halten beim Wurf 
Mit 3,9M biste gut beraten als Newbi in der Brandung.
Was das Knoten der Vorfächer angeht wirste noch viele viele geschichten lesen 
Viel spass.


----------



## dpj_de (20. August 2010)

*AW: Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?*

Hallo Boedchen,
Rolle nach oben halten? - Du meinst sie soll nach vorne zeigen beim auswerfen, sonst würde ich die Rute ja an der Spitze halten .... oder verstehe ich Dich nicht?
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Boedchen (20. August 2010)

*AW: Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?*

Grins , ne war mehr so ne Metaffa von mir 
ICH habe als Süsswasserangler vor Jahrzehnten das erste mal beim Brandungsangeln wie beim Süsswasserangeln die Rolle beim Wurf nach unten gehalten , halt so wie mann es gewohnt ist .
Neben mir saß zum glück ein netter spezie der mir erst mal gezeigt hat das das quatsch ist ^^
Mann muss halt aus den "alten" gepflogenheiten


----------



## vermesser (20. August 2010)

*AW: Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?*

Wie meinst Du das mit Rolle nach oben?? Bin grad verwirrt...! Beim Rückschwung zum Ablegen ist die Rolle oben, aber beim Vorschwung, wenn das Blei fliegt, doch wieder unten, oder?


----------



## Boedchen (20. August 2010)

*AW: Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das mit Rolle nach oben?? Bin grad verwirrt...! Beim Rückschwung zum Ablegen ist die Rolle oben, aber beim Vorschwung, wenn das Blei fliegt, doch wieder unten, oder?


GENAU SO ...
Beim spinnfischen oder süsswasserangeln mit ehr kleinen rollen hat mann es oft das die rolle beim wurf ( in der ausholbewegung) unten herumbaumelt  
mach dir darüber aber keinen Kopf, du machst das schon richtig 
Ist wie gesagt eine "metaffa"


----------



## dpj_de (20. August 2010)

*AW: Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?*

Merci für Deine Erklärung und Warnung - ich werde bewußt darauf achte.
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## pinky666 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?*

Moinsen !

wg. Knicklichthalter : probier mal, ob das Knicklicht QUER durch den Spitzenring passt ! Bei mir klappt das bei allen Ruten (Zufall) ! Hält bombensicher, auch bei Gewaltwürfen !

Cheers,  Olaf


----------



## Boedchen (20. August 2010)

*AW: Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?*



pinky666 schrieb:


> Moinsen !
> 
> wg. Knicklichthalter : probier mal, ob das Knicklicht QUER durch den Spitzenring passt ! Bei mir klappt das bei allen Ruten (Zufall) ! Hält bombensicher, auch bei Gewaltwürfen !
> 
> Cheers,  Olaf



Goile idee , hab ich auch oft gemacht ... nur hab ich mir dabei mal das "Oberteil" mit wechgeschmissen ^^ seit dem nehme ich lieber andere möglichkeiten , aber die idee ist immernoch supi


----------



## vermesser (20. August 2010)

*AW: Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?*

Knicklichthalter mach ich an die Spitze, indem ich diese kleinen Schläuche aus den Knicklichtpackungen auf halber Länge halbseitig wegschneide und dann zwei davon im entsprechenden Abstand mit Isoband auf die Rutenspitze klebe. Ist unkaputtbar, billig und hält ewig.


----------



## vermesser (20. August 2010)

*AW: Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?*



Boedchen schrieb:


> GENAU SO ...
> Beim spinnfischen oder süsswasserangeln mit ehr kleinen rollen hat mann es oft das die rolle beim wurf ( in der ausholbewegung) unten herumbaumelt
> mach dir darüber aber keinen Kopf, du machst das schon richtig
> Ist wie gesagt eine "metaffa"



Ok, danke. Ich hab nämlich überlegt, wie das sonst gehen soll  !


----------



## floxfisch (20. August 2010)

*AW: Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?*

Und nimm dir ne Rolle Tape für den Finger mit. Bei meinen ersten Würfen in der Brandung hab ich mir beim üben fast die Fingerkuppe abgefetzt, und dass kann ganz schön schmerzhaft sein.:v


Gruß und viel Spaß am salzigen Wasser
floxfisch


----------



## dpj_de (20. August 2010)

*AW: Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?*

Super!
Danke Euch für die Tipps - ich sehe schon, ich muss noch viel lernen - danke, dass ich durch Euere Erfahrungen mir teilweise schmerzhafte eigene Erfahrungen sparen kann.
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Klaus S. (20. August 2010)

*AW: Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?*

Am besten sind immer noch transparente Schrumpfschläuche als Knicklichthalter. Dafür muß jedoch der Spitzenring abgenommen werden was viele nicht gerne machen (gerade an neuen Ruten).
Wenn man selten los geht reicht es aber auch das Knicklicht mit Tesa an der Rutenspitze zu fixieren. 
Quer durch den Spitzenring ist der größte Müll da sich die Schnur beim Seitenwind ständig am Knicklicht vertüddelt.


----------



## angelnooby (23. August 2010)

*AW: Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?*

zum rumspielen in der brandung reichen auch zwei kurze stamme gummibänder zum halten des knicklichtes  :q


----------



## pinky666 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?*

@ Klaus S.
Ich angel mit Krallenblei und gespannter Schnur, und hatte noch nie Tüddel am Knicklicht ! :q


----------



## Klaus S. (26. August 2010)

*AW: Warum ist bei Brandungsruten der erste Ring klappbar?*



pinky666 schrieb:


> @ Klaus S.
> Ich angel mit Krallenblei und gespannter Schnur, und hatte noch nie Tüddel am Knicklicht ! :q



Dann warst du noch nie bei richtigen Seitenwind los... da wickelt sich die Schnur sogar um den Schrumpfschlauch :q


----------

